# Lazy sundays



## knockmoreben (Dec 1, 2013)

Any smoking this weekend people? I've just been winter maintaining my chimneys and waterproofing brick etc. next weekend I'm planning my xmas cheese board that my wife has insisted I get sorted ASAP. Got thumbs up from everybody after my last batch of turf (peat) smoked cheese.  Kept in fridge for a month...I find it hard to judge the flavour of my smoked food sometimes because I can only taste the smoke if that makes any sense?!? But defo be turfing it again this time! 

As we say in Ireland...Keep Her Lit

Ben


----------



## baz senior (Dec 2, 2013)

Not this weekend, but I have got a huge Fore rib of Beef, and Gammon planned for Xmas. This is where our hobby is appreciated by the family.
It's a shame that my mates think Iam daft, "BBQ is for summer" is all I get. 
Nah, fill the air with smells of smoke, there's the festive spirit right there.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Baz Senior said:


> It's a shame that my mates think Iam daft, "BBQ is for summer" is all I get.
> Nah, fill the air with smells of smoke, there's the festive spirit right there.


Those are fair weather smokers! They probably don't enjoy the outdoors either.

Nothing so grand as sitting around a firepit when its cold drinking, cooking and telling lies!

Years back a lady friend took me to a new restaurant in her town in the middle of winter and you sat outside even in the snow!  It had a huge patio with 4 large stone fire places and a half dozen of the propane radiant heaters. The food was good but the atmosphere was totally over the top. She explained it had a month long waiting list and I could see why. It was major kewl! AND the booze flowed...LOL

When they call you daft, just smile and be thankful that they don't hog all the space and you've got room to enjoy. Besides they thought Galliano, Columbus, DaVinci,  Socrates, etc etc etc were all daft too! That is pretty good company you're keeping.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello.  No smokin for me.  I have not done turkey for the Missus and am trying to convince her of smoked for Christmas.  She LOVES X-Mas dinner and says she is afraid she might not like smoked turkey for Christmas.  Gonna do a leg and thigh beforehand just to let her taste.  Good luck with the cheese Ben.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 2, 2013)

my next smoke is for christmas as i am limited on charcoal(one sack left) and all my local shops have stopped stocking it

i am intending to try a cured turkey or (pickled turkey)as it is sometimes called you inject and brine the turkey for 3 days with prague powder #1 cure and end up with a turkey ham style meat then smoke!! there are recipes on this web site i will try and follow


----------

